
“Silicon Valley” is ending at exactly the right time - bkohlmann
https://www.vulture.com/2019/10/silicon-valley-season-six-review.html
======
algaeontoast
This show is so damn accurate it gives me anxiety.

It’s basically the best sequel to the movie Office Space we the tech community
never asked for.

